# Solved: Mirror/clone Excel sheet



## yankeesfan (Jan 4, 2007)

I am wondering if there is a way to mirror or clone a excel sheet, meaning if I make a change to the master sheet that change will be reflected on another sheet as well. My intention is to have one master sheet of various operations, then have multiple sheets each one for each operation. Therefore, when I make a change to the master it will reflect the change to its corresponding sheet.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

It is possible, either using formulas or VBA. I would suggest it be multiple worksheets rather than multiple workbooks, because in the latter case both workbooks must be open - in the case of several worksheets in the same file, they already are.
For instance, if the data you want to track is on Sheet2, in cell A1, you could have a formula to match that cell on Sheet1 that read
=Sheet2!A1
- simple format: "=" and the" worksheet name" and "!" and the "target cell address"


----------



## yankeesfan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey this is a way to copy one single cell, but is there a way to copy multiple cells (for example a column of 200+ cells???


----------



## Stacers (May 8, 2009)

If you're using Excel 2007, you can do that by selecting the cells you'd like copied (or "linked"), hit Ctrl-C (copy), and then click where you'd like them pasted (in your other sheet), go to the 'Home' tab on your ribbon, click the arrow underneath 'Paste', and choose 'Paste Link'. It's like copying and pasting as you usually do, but this time it'll know to link them. You can do paste linking in previous versions, I just don't have it installed anymore so I can't check for you - but I think you'd find it in the same menu that you'd find the cut, copy, and paste options.

Hope that helps!


----------

